# Strickland R/C Park



## ClutchRC (Jul 13, 2002)

MB Racing will be holding onroad racing 4th SUNDAY of every month at Strickland R/C Park. Gate will open at 6:00 AM racing starts at 10:00 AM.
For more info: Call my cell 386-451-4486

Thanks
MB Racing
Mike Bean


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Blah blah blah*

I just might grace y'all with my presence my "12th scale master" friend. What classses will be run?


----------



## rcbean (Aug 13, 2002)

David

1/12th 19T
Touring Stock
Touring 19T
Touring Mod
Touring Nitro

MB Racing
Mike Bean


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yippeeeeeeeee*

Well if you didn't try out the awesome layout at Stricklands today , You missed out. Traction? Oh yeah there was traction. Classes for almost everyone and 43 entries I believe for the first official 4th Sunday race was not too shabby.:thumbsup: I'll be back. Guaranteed.


----------

